
MateBook X Pro: Huawei Attempts to Out-Pro Apple's MacBook Pro - wheels
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/feb/25/matebook-x-pro-huawei-laptop-apple-macbook-pro
======
SomeHacker44
The article is worth reading if only to see the (to me) totally novel pop-up
"webcam" built into a function key. Very cool.

Still a crying shame I can't get an MBP with real Function Keys plus an nVidia
GPU, not to mention 32GB RAM.

